
UW team wins AI prize for optimization approach - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-08-protein-self-driving-cars-uw-team.html
======
masterjack
Minor nitpick, it took me way too long to figure out which UW this is.

~~~
brador
It's University of Washington.

------
dsfsdfd
This looks like a big deal to me. Why such a small splash?

